# Third attemp



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Done for the day....pics on this did not come out...i was going for a busted...i beat beat up wounded face...im learning still.
Let me know what ya think..either way.
Kinda hard doing this on my-self...lol.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow...that came out like pure crsp...oh well....lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lookin good Johnny..
looks like a burnt face job...
more bruising effect for beat up you need uh huh..
you are pretty good at the make -up


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like a cigarette burn! Keep it up...your getting better all the time!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Somebody beat you up, then put out a cigarette on your face. 

What an insult.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Remember if you are doing injuries from trauma, bruises are a secondary result. Fresh is red and some yellow and green, later it turns purplish with some dark grey or blue, almost healed is light purple/blue with yellow. Most of the time, you will use fresh bruising. Eyeshadow and a brush does great at blending these colors.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks SI, this is all new to me. So i need to raid the wifes makeup caninet for some eyeshadow? This sure will go over well...lol


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

o wow j that looks good.... is this all stuff you learned from the dvd? great job!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

yes bg, mostly from the dvd and tips from the fine folks here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks good johnny like its a few days old.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks good, are should I say awful. It looks like it really hurts.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ok a new one, Johnny be VEWWY VEWWY CAWEFUL when playing with Latex around your EYES! lest the effect you are shooting for may not be only a effect!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

J, I should have taken a picture of my arm... I got a nasty burn from the oven a few months ago - it was gross - might have been a good "model" to work from, but it's healed up now...

Anyway, it does look good. It would also be interesting to see a shot from further back to get the whole look. Do take heed in what Rob's saying - careful round the eyes.  Can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Ben Nye has a nice Bruise Wheel with a collection of four colors that are the colors most used for bruises and contusions.


----------

